# Started my indoor decor... finally!



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow!!! Love ur diffrent themes!! Iam really in the mood as of late.. And today being sept first. We baught a bunch of orange lights we are going to put up.. Will bring in all decor around 25th.


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks Kingcoop
I am actually starting early for me this year. I want to just take my time, enjoy the process, and really think out my displays. Then October is all about the Yard and the Haunted Garage.


----------



## notjustaphaze (Sep 18, 2010)

Impressive....I want a Bucky for my birthday..just incase my family is reading this..lol...Please post more pics when you are finished.


----------



## bellelostdrake (Jun 29, 2009)

Mizerella, everything you put together is always so beautiful! Thanks for sharing! Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Mizerella...it's looking awesome!! I love the vintage Halloween decor especially. The past two years I've totally been into it! We got some amazing vintage decorations for our Halloween tree from the Headless Horseman haunted attraction in Ulster county last year. I seriously need to figure out how to post pictures on here....honestly...it's laziness! 

Looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

I love your Hocus Pocus book! It looks so good!


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

Thank you all for the kind words. I am so in the Halloween mood today. 

I am all sweaty and dusty now from the garage, but here is my new boyfriend! 

I am so stoked to have gotten him, he is my first Bucky








I love him


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

It all looks excellent! Nice job on everything.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Your setups look wonderful, Mizerella Where did you get the skull and crossbones in glass (first pic) and the wicked-looking book (second)? Thanks in advance.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Looking good, Miz! I am loving that owl!


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

hey what s my boy friend doing there with you..................? tell him to bring his boney self back here, lol........I plan on starting this weekend after I finish one more crypt wall. I know what you mean about hot, and now that Irene is gone and I have all that cleaned up and power back finally, I am looking forward to the 3 day weekend, you room ideas look great......I really like the goth room and the fairie room. have a great weekend and get it all done and keep the pics coming......


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

looks great!!! love the owl! not usuall my thing but i like that one! 



notjustaphaze said:


> Impressive....I want a Bucky for my birthday..just incase my family is reading this..lol...Please post more pics when you are finished.


yeah i want one for my bday too! but... thats not till january and i know my familys not on here LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

I love that owl in your living room/vintage Halloween... I would keep that baby up all year!


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

> Garthgoyle-
> Where did you get the skull and crossbones in glass (first pic) and the wicked-looking book (second)? Thanks in advance.


The skull in the glass, Isn't he great? I found him at Target a couple years back. 

The Book is a replica from Hocus Pocus. 
I have a Tutorial on How I made it on my Blog right now, I still mean to post it here too eventually.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Mizerella said:


> The skull in the glass, Isn't he great? I found him at Target a couple years back.
> 
> The Book is a replica from Hocus Pocus.
> I have a Tutorial on How I made it on my Blog right now, I still mean to post it here too eventually.


Thanks for the reply. I must have somehow overlooked that prop (how, I've no clue). The book is amazing. Great work


----------



## lorddeathbane (Aug 6, 2011)

very nice indeed


----------



## October 31st (Aug 11, 2010)

You have excellent taste, all your themes look great!


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

I know someone in the buy/sell forum area who would kill for your statue in the first pic.


----------



## cathartik (Apr 27, 2010)

Really like your taste. I'm interested to see how your gothic manor looks when you are done. Thats my theme for this year and it would be great to get some inspiration from you.


----------



## Halloween Night (Oct 13, 2009)

wow great decor, gets my blood bubbling


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Lovin everything so far Mizerella! Please post the spell book tut when ya get a chance. Love the way you put everything together. Soooo wanna steal your boyfriend. Hmmmm.......... black and purple just my kind of color combo!!!


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Mizerella the decor looks fantastic! I love everything, especially the gothic manor shot. Would love to see more as you decorate, I'm doing a gothic manor for our house this year and would love some inspiration 

Great work


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Everything looks great Mizerella!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Love it all!!!


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice set up, i actually have that skull and crossbones in glass, i too got it at Target a while back about 3-4yrs ago, i got it at 75%. Here's a pic of it on my setup from last year.


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

Everything looks great. I really like your vintage style decorations. I hope you post more pics. I also have that skull under glass from Target and got it at 75% off!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I love all your stuff. Great detail and setup.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

The new BF looks like a keeper! And everything already looks great - it's cool to see the stuff that you've been working on out on display after seeing it come together step by step.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

greaseballs80 said:


> Nice set up, i actually have that skull and crossbones in glass, i too got it at Target a while back about 3-4yrs ago, i got it at 75%. Here's a pic of it on my setup from last year.


That looks incredible! Although, I'd have to throw something over that picture at night.....maybe even during the day....can't do the creepy clowns


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

I love everything about it greaseballs80 except that damn clown picture!


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

I have had a lot of interuptions these last few weeks and cant get anything done. 

I did start the Kitchen. I am going for a mossy green organic feel like a cottage. Over my cabinets I have a black painted branches that I draped with moss, and added a bunch of fake greenery.










I am also adding large bottles and jars that I will later fill with colored water and stuff. I have strands of the witchy green lights form walgreens behind all of this, lighting will be huge for the witches kitchen.










I need a better camera this is just with my phone. There is a lot of detail not being picked up. Also over the island is a large branch draped in hanging greenery. I will hang my floating candles from this too.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice to see your Bucky is getting settled in!


----------



## SpookyMichelle92807 (Sep 13, 2011)

I was gonna start.decorating this weekend


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

Mizerella said:


> It's been so hot I just haven't been able to go outside long enough to bring totes in. It's still hot but today being Sept 1st has lit a fire under my booty. Plus my mom in-law and sister in-law brought over my Birthday present today... a Bucky! So I am really feeling it now!
> 
> I am still getting it together, but I have a mental list of all of what I have. I have themes for each room.
> 
> ...



Mizerella I am so inspired by you. Your decor looks fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks again for all the kind words everyone.

I am having trouble loading pics, but here is part of my vintage/ nightmare before xmas room. 

There are more pix in my Halloween 2011 Album on my profile.










Sorry they are grainy it's my phone camera still. I am going to try and buy a decent camera soon.


----------



## creeeepycathy (Jul 12, 2011)

wow! wonderful pics!! 

and your boyfriend is very handsome.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh there's some wonderful stuff on here. You really do have the most wonderful eye. It's all just beautiful.


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks so much. 
I can finally finish now that my big tree project is near done and no longer consuming all my of spare time.

It's 10 ft tall, separates the witch kitchen from the living room. He just needs some hanging greenery and I know exactly what I am going to use. Just I have to go buy it.


----------



## bringjoy (Aug 28, 2005)

_The Kitchen is Faerie Tale Witch _

OMG I love this theme! And of course I love the idea that you themed your rooms, great job!


----------

